# Best age for spaying?



## Rae (Dec 26, 2011)

My little girl will be one year in June. So I guess the time is here to go ahead and schedule her her spaying. I actually don't have to worry about her getting pregnant but understand they avoid a lot of health problems by being spayed/neutered - (not positive that's true about females).

Is there an ideal age for a standard poodle? I've hear for dogs in general, you should give them time to go through hormonal cycles before you spay so they grow normally. 

I guess the only reason I'm going to neuter is the practical problems of her periods though it hasn't been bad yet and for her general health in case it really does help avoid certain diseases.

Thanks


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Waiting until they are a year is the best thing you could do. Do it now. It helps avoid different kinds of cancer and infections. Why do you not need to worry about her getting pregnant? Do some research on the web about health benefits of spaying. After my girls are done breeding they will be spayed.


----------



## Rae (Dec 26, 2011)

vtomblin said:


> Why do you not need to worry about her getting pregnant? .


Because she's never out without us and our other dog is a female. 
I will spay her. Thanks


----------



## Rae (Dec 26, 2011)

BTW - 
Phoenix is simply GORGEOUS !! :adore:
How long does it take to get their head and mane that long? I'm about to give my girl a Miami cut because they are telling me its all puppy fur at this point. I was just wondering if I want to grow her head hair like that, how long it would take?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I grew it from a kennel clip in a year and a half. His hair is really coarse and wiry so can take abuse without losing coat. If yours has 'fluffier' finer hair it will take more effort and time. Wait for after coat change. It will be so much easier and better hair to deal with. Good luck. Thanks for the compliment. I think he is pretty fantastic


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree - waiting a year is ideal! And from what I've read the benefit of spaying bitches is potentially greater/clearer than the benefit of neutering dogs.


----------

